# Reasonably priced Merckx labeled clothing at CanadianCyclist.com store



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

I noticed quite a few clothing deals at the Canadiancyclist.com on-line store. Many Merckx labeled items at big discounts. Prices are Canadian $. No connection to store etc.

http://www.canadiancyclist.com/CanadianCyclist/Store/Products.tag?function=ProductList&Cat=Clothing&SubCatSKU=SHORTS


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I bought a pair of Merckx 25th anniv bib shorts from them before.. but it took forever to ship because they rely on getting it directly from Giordana. At the time, they claimed Giordana was going thru inventory check and will be busy for a week and cannot get me the shorts until the following week. I waited almost a month before I go the shorts.

Recently I gave them another chance and ordered the Motorola Jersey from them, but when asked when my order will be sent out they said Giordana is a little busy and has not gotten back to them about the order yet. I ended cancelling my order with them and bought the jersey on ebay.

If you are patient and can wait, then ordering from them is ok. But if you like to get what you paid for quick, then you wouldn't want to buy from them. 

They don't really have what they featured on the website in stock at their location. They rely on ordering it thru their supplier after you place an order with them and this can take awhile.


----------

